# What's the best plastic wheel arch trim revivers



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi guys, can somebody please advise on the best plastic wheel arch trim reviver to use?
I've got a 2006 Honda Civic 
Any advise would be great
Cheers
Neil


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Could look at something like Chemical guys Bare Bones :thumb:


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

You could clean them properly with grime out and protect them with Gtechniq c4 or Gyeon trim .
Bare bones only last a few days in my expirence .
But doubt any product will last long maybe the best option would be to replace them .


----------



## ZAF14 (Aug 1, 2015)

solutions finish by britemax pitsy has done a review on this good stuff! i think 2 coats will give you 12 months


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Teufel said:


> You could clean them properly with grime out and protect them with Gtechniq c4 or Gyeon trim .
> Bare bones only last a few days in my expirence .
> But doubt any product will last long maybe the best option would be to replace them .


Gyeon trim is brilliant, this is half applied to a brand new mini


Gtechniq before and afters


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

You want autosmart trim wizard 

Cheap, does the job and it's so easy to use that it doesn't matter if you have to reapply every 1-2months. I can get a mini done with it in less than 5 mins


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguire's all season dressing is worth a shout.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

See attached - Race Glaze Colour Enhance on a faded Freelander.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AS finish / Highstyle


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks chaps for the replies:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

By wheel arch trim, are we talking about the wheel well or the external trim around the wings


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Another vote for AS high style / finish


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Solution finish is by far the best for exterior arches etc

For actual under arch then Chem guys bare bones looks ok it its very greasy and doesn't really last all that long


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

lowejackson said:


> By wheel arch trim, are we talking about the wheel well or the external trim around the wings


External trim around the wheel arches


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you have a look at Kimo's review of solution finish?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374882


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Negaultra7 said:


> External trim around the wheel arches


The Solutions Finish does seem to have a lot of positive reviews. I have been using CarPro Dlux for the last few years and it seems there are many many other similar products. As always, get the surface very very clean and the results will be good


----------

